# Removing those darn license stickers



## akikuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone have tips on the best way to remove old license plate stickers or other tapes applied to fenders?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 27, 2008)

*Be careful*

You can try a hair dryer or heat gun. If the fender is painted you can damage the paint underneath if you get the area too hot. It's usually best to leave the tape on a painted fender. Trust me I've tried and it can look worse once the tape is removed. If the fenders are stainless or chrome a heat gun should work fine but still take it slow. Good Luck


----------



## akikuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks.
I think u may be right about appearance. There are portions of the label that I was able to remove and the paint underneath looks much better than the rest of the fender...it may cause me more grief or work to match it up.

What's up with the horizontal red tape bands on the back of the fenders? Alot of bikes I come across have them...Applied just for safety?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup for safety and after all these years they get baked into the paint...


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to have bicycle salvage business. I had only one with a license sticker. It was a 2002 Roadmaster that was in a wreck. It came off easy I just peeled it off. As for that George Bush bumper sticker, It did'nt come quietly.


----------

